# [hal] automount di cdrom

## cloc3

ho bisogno di caricare in automatico un cdrom-dvd in un sistema non privo di ambiente grafico e di lanciare, contemporaneamente uno script.

non riesco a fare neppure la prima cosa.

anzi no. le riesco a fare entrambe con udev, se il cdrom sta nella pancia del computer prima dell'accensione, o se rilancio manualmente udev.

il problema sorge, invece, se devo automatizzare il caricamento del cdrom in un momento successivo all'avvio, senza riavviare udev.

secondo me, dovrei utilizzare hal.

per il momento sto cercando di usare questo script (che dovrebbe effettuare il solo caricamento, senza lanciare lo script):

```

rhserver ~ # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/12cdrom.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device>

        <!-- optical drives -->

        <match key="block.device" string="/dev/hdb">

          <match key="volume.is_disc" bool="true">

            <merge key="volume.policy.should_mount" type="bool">true</merge>

            <merge key="volume.policy.desired_mount_point" type="string">cdrom</merge>

          </match>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

a quanto pare, putroppo, non funziona.

un motivo possibile, potrebbe risiedere in questo messaggio che ricevo da dmesg ogni volta che il cd/dvd viene inserito:

```

...

[18994.303370] hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

[18994.308912] ATAPI device hdb:

[18994.308914]   Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

[18994.308917]   Cannot read medium - incompatible format -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x02)

[18994.308920]   The failed "Read Subchannel" packet command was: 

[18994.308921]   "42 02 40 01 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 98 1c c3 f1 "

[18995.303597] hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

[18995.303603] hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

[18995.303607] hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

[18995.309222] ATAPI device hdb:

[18995.309224]   Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

[18995.309227]   Cannot read medium - incompatible format -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x02)

[18995.309229]   The failed "Read Subchannel" packet command was: 

[18995.309231]   "42 02 40 01 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 98 5c c2 f2 "

```

tuttavia, questo errore non impedisce, successivamente di effettuare un mount manuale, riconoscendo correttamente il filesystem del cd/dvd.

quindi, a parer mio, non dovrebbe infastidire nemmeno hal, o quantomeno, dovrebbe essere superabile in qualche modo, configurando adeguatamente il sistema.

cosa posso fare per analizzare meglio il problema?

qual è il modo per accedere alle informazioni di debug di hal, per capire la ragione diretta per cui non agisce?

----------

## xdarma

Domanda da utente "obsoleto e deprecato": ma l'automount del kernel non funziona più?

----------

## devilheart

l'automount del kernel però ti richiede di entrare nella directory dove andrà montato il cd per dare il via al montaggio stesso

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Domanda da utente "obsoleto e deprecato": ma l'automount del kernel non funziona più?

 

in effetti, io devo solo gestire l'evento.

ossia: devo solo lanciare il programma che desidero quando il cd viene inserito. 

 hal fa un sacco di cose che non mi interessano, tipo fare ricerche in internet per i driver e compagnia bella, e in più produce informazioni di debug che non so trovare o che non esistono. 

se esiste uno strumento indipendente da hal, lo posso utilizzare benissimo.

cosa altro potrebbe funzionare?

----------

